# النفايات السامة وخطرها على البيئة



## محمدجاسم العامري (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*




*
في ظل عالم متغير يتسابق فيه الجميع نحو التقدم الصناعي والتكنولوجي ، حيث تملي منظومة الدول المتقدمة تكنولوجياً، واقتصادياً ، على العالم النامي ، جملة من الأوامر وتبعات سياساته ، ناهيك عن مخترعاته و صناعاته ،فتمتلىء السماء الصافية بما يفسد هواءها و يثقب طبقاتها ويعكر نقاء الماء مما يغير طبيعتها ، و تتحمل قدرة التربة بما لا طاقة لها باستيعابه، وتنوء الأرض بما فوق ظهرها من صراع واهم، ودائم، بين الإنسان (الابن) والبيئة (الأم) ، حتى أصبح الإنسان وبحق ظالماً لنفسه و لبيئته ، جانياً عليها و مجنياً عليه، فبات يتنفس تلوثاً ، و يشرب تلوثاً ، و يأكل تلوثاً , و يسمع تلوثاً , و يبصر تلوثاً , و ينتج تلوثاً , ويستهلك تلوثاً ، تاركاً من بعده أنواعاً من التلوث مستحدثة و مكثفة بعيدة الأذى و الأثر لأجيال قادمة.
قال تعالى : " إِنَّا عَرَضْنَا الْأَمَانَةَ عَلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَالْجِبَالِ فَأَبَيْنَ أَن يَحْمِلْنَهَا وَأَشْفَقْنَ مِنْهَا وَحَمَلَهَا الْإِنسَانُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُومًا جَهُولًا "
لقد خلق الله سبحانه و تعال هذا الكوكب واستخلف الإنسان فيه ليعمره و يستمد منه مقومات حياته , فالهواء الذي يتنفسه الإنسان , والماء الذي يشربه , والأرض التي يسكن عليها و يزرعها , وما يحيط به من كائنات حية ، و جمادات هي عناصر البيئة التي يعيش فيها ،و هي الإطار الذي يمارس فيه حياته و نشاطاته المختلفة ،و من أهم ما يميز البيئة و تفاعلات عناصرها الأساسية الثلاثة : الماء , و الهواء , والأرض هو ذلك التوازن الدقيق القائم بينهما , فلو أن ظروفاً ما أدت إلى إحداث تغيير معين في إحدى هذه البيئات , فإنه و بعد فترة قليلة يتلاشى بفعل الظروف الطبيعية . وقد بقي هذا التوازن قائماً إلى أن جاء الإنسان و بما حباه الله من عقل تجاوز هذه العلاقة الطبيعية في تعامله مع بيئته، نتيجة التنمية الاقتصادية المتزايدة والزيادة المصاحبة لها في النشاط الصناعي و الزراعي , والزيادة المطردة في أعداد السكان , وزيادة استهلاك الطاقة و الموارد الطبيعية . و قد أدى ذلك إلى إجهاد واضح للبيئة، و ظهرت العديد من القضايا التي أخذت تهدد الأمن البيئي العالمي مثل : إنبعاث الغازات الدقيقة( انبعاث غازات الدفيئة ) و ظاهرة الإحترار و تقلص طبقة الأوزون والأمطار الحمضية و التلوث الصناعي و إزالة الغابات و استزاف التربة و تناقص التنوع الحيوي و النفايات الكيماوية السامة و الخطرة التي تزداد كل عام كماً و نوعا.
إن الاهتمام العالمي بمشكلة النفايات الخطرة يعكس رؤى المجتمع الدولي للدخول في عصر جديد من التنمية المستدامة ،و قد بدا هذا واضحاً من خلال الجهود و الاتفاقات التي أبرمت , ومن أهمها اتفاقية بازل الدولية التي أبرمت لتنظيم حركة النفايات الخطرة و التخلص منها عبر الحدود بطرق سليمة بيئياً ،والهدف منها حماية الإنسان و البيئة من مخاطر الكيماويات و النفايات السامة و سنتحدث عنها لاحقا.

بالرغم من أن الأردن ليس بلداً صناعياً كبيراً إلا أنه يوجد كثير من المواد الخطرة لديه , تنتج عن استهلاك المواد الخطرة كالمبيدات الحشرية والمنظفات و مواد طلاء المعادن و دهان السيارات و النفايات الطبية الناتجة عن المختبرات و المستشفيات , والنفايات الصناعية الناتجة من عمليات التصنيع الكيماوي , وتشمل هذه النفايات معادن ثقيلة كالرصاص والزئبق و مذيبات عضوية و مركبات السياثيد و أحماض و مركبات عضوية مهلجنة ومركبات فسفورية و غيرها.
علما أنه لا يوجد إحصائيات دقيقة حول كميات و أنواع النفايات الخطرة , باستثناء دراسة قامت بها الجمعية العلمية الملكية عام 1993 قدرت فيها كميات النفايات الخطرة في الأردن بما يقارب (43,000) طن وتشمل نفايات الزيوت و هالوجينات و مذيبات و كيماويات عضوية و مخلفات الزئبق و مبيدات و نفايات غير عضوية و كيماوية مختلفة.
إن الوعي البيئي المتزايد في الأردن و الاهتمام بحماية البيئة خاصة بعد صدور قانون حماية البيئة رقم (12) لسنة 1995م ، وصدور نظام إدارة المواد الضارة و الخطرة رقم (43) ، لسنة 1999م ،و الذي وضع الأسس القانونية لتصنيف و تخزين ونقل و إتلاف المواد الخطرة وتحديد ما يمنع إدخاله منه إلى المملكة و انضمام الأردن إلى اتفاقية بازل الدولية للتحكم في نقل النفايات الخطرة و التخلص منها عبر الحدود و التي تعتبر جزءا من التشريعات الأردنية , تبشر بالمجهود المبذول لمواجهة تهديدات النفايات الخطرة.
*النفايات الخطرة : - تعريفها وتصنيفها*
يمكن تعريف التلوث البيئي : وهو إنتشار النفايات الخطرة في البيئة مما يخل بالتوازن البيئي
النفايات الخطرة : إنها نفايات او مجموعة النفايات الناتجة من النشاطات الصناعية أو الطبية أو الزراعية والتي بسبب كميتها أو تركيزها أو خصائصها الكيميائية أو الفيزيائية أو الحيوية تشكل مخاطر على صحة الإنسان و بيئته خلال التداول و التخزين و النقل و المعالجة و الطرح التلقائي , أو تطلق غازات قابلة للإشتعال عند ملامسة الماء , أو تتضمن مؤكسدات أو بيروكسيدات عضوية , أو مواد سامة أو معدية أو أكالة ، أو قادرة على إنتاج مادة أخرى بعد التخلص منها , أو تطلق غازات سامة عند ملامسة الهواء أو الماء ولا يشمل هذا التعريف النفايات المشعة والتي تحتاج إلى إجراءات أمنية خاصة للتخلص منها.
أما التعريف العالمي للنفايات الخطرة و السامة كما ورد في إتفاقية بازل الدولية فهو:-
النفايات الخطرة هي:- المواد أو الأشياء التي يراد التخلص منها طبقا للأنظمة و القوانين الوطنية والتي تحتاج إلى طرق و أساليب خاصة للتعامل معها و معالجتها حيث لايمكن التخلص منها في مواقع طرح النفايات المنزلية و ذلك بسبب خواصها الخطرة و تأثيراتها السلبية على البيئة و السلامة العامة.
كما عرف نظام إدارة المواد الضارة و الخطرة و تداولها رقم {43} لسنة 1999الصادر بموجب قانون حماية البيئة الأردني رقم {12} لسنة 1995 النفايات الخطرة:- أي مواد لا يمكن التخلص منها في مواقع طرح النفايات العامة أو شبكات الصرف الصحي وذلك بسبب خواصها الخطرة و آثارها الضارة بالبيئة و بسلامة الكائنات الحية و تحتاج الى وسائل خاصة للتعامل معها و التخلص منها.
و يتم تصنيف النفايات الخطرة بأنها خطرة ،بإحدى طريقتين
أ- إذا كانت بإحدى الخصائص التالية:-
أكالة , أو سامة , أو متفاعلة , أو قابلة للإشتعال فهي خطرة , حيث يمكن تعريف هذه الخصائص على النحو التالي:-
1-أكالة : مادة بسبب خصائصها الحامضية أو القاعدية تسبب تآكل للمعادن .
2-سامة : مادة تهدد صحة الكائن الحي عندما تستنشق أو تبتلع أو تكون على تماس مع جسم الكائن الحي.
3-متفاعلة : مادة غير ثابتة تحت الظروف العادية و يمكن أن تسبب إنفجارات أو تنتج غازات و أبخرة سامة.
4- قابلة للإشتعال : مادة تشتعل و تحترق بسهولة و بسرعة مثل المذيبات المتطايرة.
ب- إذا كانت موجودة في إحدى قوائم النفايات الخطرة التي تصدرها المنظمات المعنية ، والمهتمة بالبيئة ولها سمعتها العلمية ، على شاكلة وكالة حماية البيئة الأمريكية ، ومنظمة الصحة العلمية ، وغيرها من المنظمات المعتمدة.

*مصادر النفايات الخطرة *
يمكن تقسيم النفايات الخطرة إلى أربعة أقسام أساسية

أ- النفايات الصناعية : تلعب الصناعة و منتجاتها دورا هاما في التنمية الإقتصادية و الإجتماعية لما يمكن أن تقوم به من خلق فرص جديدة للعمل و تنوع مصادر الدخل و زيادة الدخل القومي في المجتمع.
وقد أدى التطور الصناعي بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية إلى إجهاد بيئي ملحوظ و بدأت الآثار السلبية للنشاط الصناعي بالظهور مثل تلوث الهواء والماء و الأرض و تراكم النفايات الكيماوية و السامة.
تنتج البلدان الصناعية 90% من النفايات الخطرة في العالم , والتي ينتهي بها المطاف في كثير من الأحيان إلى أماكن غير ملائمة للتخلص منها.
ب- النفايات الطبية : تعتبر النفايات الطبية من النفايات الخطرة ذات الطبيعة الخاصة نظرا لسٌميتها العالية ومحتوياتها من المواد الكيميائية السامة و المشعة ،و قدرتها على الإصابة بالأمراض , وتعتمد هذه الخاصية على مدى وجود الجراثيم و الفيروسات في النفايات الطبية و مقدار الجرعة و طريقة التعرض و مدى مقاومة الجسم لهذه الميكروبات.
و تشمل النفايات الطبية فضلات غرف عزل المرضى المصابين بأمراض معدية ,و مخلفات زرع البكتيريا و العوامل المعدية و البيولوجية ,و فضلات كل من مواد التعقيم و التطهير و الدم و الأمصال و البلازما،ومخلفات الصناعات الدوائية.
ج- النفايات المنزلية : تحتوي بعض المنتجات المستهلكة في المنزل على كيماويات خطرة , وللأسف فإن مثل هذه الكيماويات في تزايد مستمر و هناك معلومات قليلة عنها و خطورتها تزداد لأن هذه النفايات في الغالب يتم التخلص منها في مكب النفايات الصلبة العادية بدون حذر, و لا يتم تصنيفها كنفايات خطرة.
د- الكيماويات الزراعية : يوجد في الكثير من دول العالم كيماويات زراعية مثل المبيدات القديمة و غير المستعملة و التي تراكمت خلال السنوات الأخيرة , إن وجود هذه السموم في الدول النامية يؤدي إلى تلوث البيئة بمخاطرها.

*مكونات النفايات الخطرة و خصائصها* *:-*
الهدف من تحديد مكونات النفايات الخطرة و خصائصها هو تقييم النفايات لمعرفة المخاطر الناتجة و المتوقعة عنها و اّثارها البيئية و الصحية و هذا يفيد في إتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية لحماية الإنسان و الكائنات الحية الأخرى و عناصر البيئة من تهديدات و مخاطر النفايات.
وبشكل عام يمكن التعرف على مكونات النفايات الخطرة و خصائصها من خلال الفحوصات و المعايير التالية :-
أ-معايير عضوية :- وتهدف فحوصات المواد استناداً إلى هذا المعيار في تحديد كمية المواد العضوية الموجودة في النفايات الخطرة ، وهي لا تقيس مركب معين بل مجموعة من المحتويات وتشمل ( الكربون العضوي ، والأكسجين الحيوي ،الهيدروكربونات البترولية الكلية ، والشحوم والزيوت ).
ب- الخصائص الفيزيائية : تهدف هذه الفحوصات إلى دراسة الحالة الفيزيائية للنفايات و تشمل
( المواد الصلبة المعلقة،درجة الحموضة ، درجة الحرارة ، جهد التأكسد ، اللون والرائحة ).
ج- ملوثات معينة : قد تكون هذه الملوثات عضوية أو غير عضوية و تختلف من حالة إلى أخرى و تعتمد على نوع الصناعة المنتجة للنفايات وتشمل : - ( السيانيد ، الفوسفات ، المنظفات،المعادن الثقيلة ،الكبريتيدات ، الفينول ، سموم عضوية ).
وللنفايات الخطرة آثاراً بيئية مدمرة ، حيث أنها سامة وتستنفذ الأكسجين ، من الهواء ومن المياه السطحية ، وكذلك فإنها تدمر الحياة الحيوانية والنباتية ، كما تسبب العكارة للمياه وتضر الكائنات البحرية ، وبعضها يسبب طبقة من الشحوم والزيوت على سطح المياه في البحار والأنهار، كما وأنها تدمر الطحالب ، وتذهب بجمال الشواطىء وكذلك تضر بالطبيعة الجمالية لسطح الأرض ، وآثارها بعيدة المدى لأن في بعض المواد صلب ويستمر تأثيرها زمناً طويلاً ، وتغير لون ورائحة ما تمسه من طبيعة.

*بعض مكونات النفايات الخطرة:-*
تحتوي النفايات الخطرة على واحد أكثر من الملوثات التالية:-
1- المعادن الثقيلة : تشكل النفايات الخطرة المحتوية على المعادن الثقيلة كالزئبق والرصاص و الكادميوم و الزنك والنحاس , مشكلة كبرى و ذلك لأن هذه المعادن ذات تأثير سام من جهة و تتراكم في الأنسجة الحية من جهة أخرى , وتتسرب المعادن الثقيلة إلى مياه الأنهار و البحيرات و البحار فتلوثها وتحدث ضررا كبيرا للكائنات الحية التي تعيش في هذه المياه الملوثة ، وتنتج نفايات المعادن الثقيلة من الصناعات الكيماوية و المعدنية وصناعة المبيدات.
2- المركبات العضوية الهالوجينية :وهي مركبات عضوية تحتوي جزيئاتها على بعض ذرات الهالوجين مثل :ذرات الكلور , أو الفلور و لهذه المواد استعمالات متعدد في كل نواحي الحياة الزراعية والمنزلية و الصناعية ,مثل مركبات الفريون ,و بعض المبيدات الحشرية مثل (د.د.ت) واللندين, ومركبات ثنائي الفينل عديدة الكلور ، والديوكسين ، وغيرها ، وتتصف هذه المواد بسميتها الشديدة ، وتفككها البطيء الذي يستمر عشرات السنين.
ويضع الخبراء هذه المركبات على رأس قائمة المواد السامة و الخطرة التي توجد في النفايات الصناعية في الدول المتقدمة، وقد بينت الأبحاث التي أجريت على حيوانات التجارب أن هذه المواد تختزن في الجسم و خاصة في الأنسجة الدهنية , وأن زيادة تركيزها في جسم الكائن الحي يؤدي إلى الإصابة بالسرطان.
و هناك بعض المركبات العضوية الأخرى التي تحتوي على الهالوجينات و التي انتشر استعمالها وتأتي في أغراض عديدة ومن هذه المواد البوليمر المعروف باسم بولي فينل كلوريد.
وتأتي خطورته من احتوائه على نسبة ضئيلة من الفنيل كلوريد الحر الذي يسبب السرطان.
3- المبيدات الكيماوية : إن وجود المبيدات الكيماوية ضمن السلسلة الغذائية في البيئة أدى إلى نتائج مذهلة مثل اكتشاف متبقياتها في حليب الأمهات وفي أجسام الحيوانات البحرية مثل طائر البطريق و الفقمة ففي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حيث تستخدم المبيدات الكيماوية بكثرة ازدادت نسبة الوفيات نتيجة الإصابة بمرض السرطان و تليف الكبد و ارتفاع الضغط و حسب تقارير وزارة الصحة الأمريكية إن هذا يعود إلى تأثير العوامل البيئية على الإنسان و منها تلوث البيئة بالمبيدات السامة.

4- مركبات السيانيد : تعتبر مركبات السيانيد من المواد ذات الخطورة الشديدة و السمُية العالية نظرا لتأثيرها على صحة الإنسان و البيئة , و تستخدم مركبات السيانيد في عمليات الطلاء الكهربائي و تدخين التربة و تنظيف المعادن و في صناعة المطاط و مواد تلميع الفضة و مبيدات القوارض , كما تستخدم في فصل الذهب و الفضة من خاماتهما , توجد مركبات السيانيد على شكل صلب أو غاز أو سائل ويكن تصنيفها إلى نوعين :
أ- مركبات السيانيد البسيطة : وهي مركبات كيميائية يرتبط فيها أيون السيانيد مع شق قاعدي (صوديوم , بوتاسيوم ) أو شق معدني ومن أمثلتها سيانيد الصوديوم , سيانيد النحاس وعند ذوبان هذه الأملاح في الماء فإنها تتأين إلى أيونات ,فمثلا سيانيد الصوديوم يتأين إلى سيانيد و صوديوم , و أيونات السيانيد خطرة خدا خاصة عندما تكون درجة الحموضة أقل من 6 لأن هذه الأيونات تتفاعل مع الهيدروجين بسرعة مكونة سيانيد الهيدروجين الذي يعتبر بدوره غاز سام جدا.
ب- مركبات السيانيد المعقدة : تمتلك السيانيد المعقدة أشكال مختلفة حيث ترتبط مع شق قاعدي ومعادن ثقيلة (نحاس , نيكل ,كادميوم ,......الخ. ) وتستخدم مركبات السيانيد المعقدة في الطلاء الكهربائى بشكل واسع . إن انتشار مركبات السيانيد في البيئة من خلال انبعاثها إلى الهواء أو المياه السطحية و الجوفية أو التربة تؤدي إلى تلوث و مخاطر سمية على الإنسان و الكائنات الحية الأخرى حيث يؤدي تحلل مركبات السيانيد بفعل التمية أو التحلل الضوئي إلى إنتاج السيانيد الحر الذي يتحد مع أيون الهيدروجين وينتج غاز سام ، ينتشر في البيئة. .HCNلتشكيل سيانيد الهيدروجين .

*تخزين النفايات الخطرة:-*
يستخدم أسلوب التخزين في إدارة النفايات الخطرة عند وجود ظروف معينة تقتضي استبعاد خيارات المعالجة و التخلص , وذلك بسبب عدم توفر طريقة محلية مقبولة خالية من المخاطر البيئة أو الصحية أو المهنية . في مثل هذه الحالات يعتبر التخزين في انتظار تطورات المستقبل حل جذاب و منطقي بشرط أن يكون لفترة محددة . إن التخزين الآمن للمواد الخطرة يتطلب تصميم و بناء و تشغيل و إدارة مخازن النفايات الخطرة بطرق سليمة بيئيا , و صيانة و متابعة هذه المخازن باستمرار بطريقة تضمن عدم حصول تفاعلات كيميائية خطرة في حالات نزف الحاويات و لذلك يجب أن توضع المواد الخطرة في أوعية مناسبة مغلقة و تعنون بطريقة تبين اسم المادة المخزنة و خصائصها الفيزيائية و الكيميائية و مخاطرها وكيفية التعامل معها , وتؤشر بملصق نوع الخطر الذي يمكن أن تسببه المادة في حالة تسربها , يبين ملصق خاص لمادة كيميائية . لقد أثبتت التجارب أن أحد أهم أسباب حدوث الكوارث البيئية و الصحية للمواد الخطرة هو سوء التخزين أو التداول غير السليم.
تعريف التخزين : التخزين هو الإحتفاظ بالنفايات الخطرة فترة مؤقتة لسبب أو لآخر ، ويتم ذلك التصرف عن طريق المعالجة أو التخلص أو التخزين في مكان آخر.
دواعي التخزين :- يتم تخزين النفايات الخطرة لفترة مؤقتة لواحد أو أكثر من الأسباب التالية
1-عدم توفر أجهزة أو وسائل آمنة للتخلص من نوع معين من النفايات الخطرة في الوقت الحاضر
2-وجود مخاطر بيئية أو صحية في التخلص من نوع معين من النفايات .
3-عدم توفر الوسائل الفنية أو الخبرة أو التدريب في بلد ما في التعامل مع النفايات الخطرة
4-وجود مواد قديمة محظورة أو بطل استعمالها و لم يعد لها استخدام في الوقت الحاضر
5-وجود مواد منتهية الصلاحية أو غير صالحة للاستخدام ولا يتوفر أسلوب للتخلص منها
6-الرغبة في نقل النفايات (بعد التخزين المؤقت ) إلى بلد تتوفر فيها الوسائل الآمنة للتخلص من النفايات الخطرة أو لإعادة استخدامها.
7- تخزين النفايات لتدويرها أو إعادة استخدامها لاحقا كمواد خام في الصناعة أو لإنتاج طاقة أو منتجات ثانوية.
أما شروط تخزين هذه المواد الخطرة ، فتتم عبر معرفة خواص ومواصفات هذه المواد والتعامل معها على هذا الأساس ، بالتالي أخذ جميع الإحتياطات الضرورية للوقاية من أخطارها عند التعامل معها أو تخزينها أو التخلص منها , لكن لكثرة المواد الكيماوية و النفايات الناتجة عنها وتعدد محتوياتها جعل تقسيمها إلى مجموعات لأغراض التخزين أمرا ضروريا فيما يلي تقسيم لهذه المجموعات حسب مخاطرها:-
1-المواد القابلة للاشتعال :- تتميز هذه المواد بسرعة اشتعالها بسبب تفاعلها السريع مع أكسجين الهواء ,حيث تتبخر بسهولة وتعتبر المواد التي تشتعل في الظروف العادية ذات خطورة عالية مثل :هيدريد المعادن أو بعض مخلفات المعادن المسحوقة جيدا أو السوائل ذات درجة الاشتعال المنخفضة.
2-المواد المتفجرة : تحتوي هذه المجموعة على المواد التي يمكن أن تتفكك سريعا نتيجة الارتفاع في درجة حرارتها أو لأي سبب آخر ,يؤدي ذلك إلى تكون حجم كبير من الغازات أو تولد حرارة عالية ينتج عنها تمدد فجائي للهواء مما يؤدي إلى حدوث الانفجار.
3-المواد المؤكسدة :- هي مواد مصدرة للأكسجين أحد العناصر الضرورية للاشتعال , وتحتاج بعض هذه المواد للحرارة لإطلاق الأكسجين و بعضها تطلقه على درجة حرارة الغرفة . من أهم المواد المؤكسدة ,مركبات البروكسيد غير العضوية , البيرمنغنات , الكرومات , الكلورات و البيركلورات , الأوزون.
4-المواد المسببة للحريق و الانفجار عند تفاعلها مع الماء :- هذه المواد تتفاعل مع الماء أو الرطوبة أو بخار الماء و ينتج عنها حرارة عالية أو غازات قابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار ومن هذه المواد الصوديوم والحوامض و القواعد المركزة حيث تتفاعل بعض هذه المواد لتوليد حرارة و بعضها يولد غازات سامة جدا و قابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار , تخزن هذه المواد في مستودعات ذات تهوية جيدة باردة و جافة يتوفر فيها الوسائل والاحتياطيات الضرورية.
5-المواد السامة :- يمكن أن تكون هذه المواد خطرة في الظروف العادية أو الطارئة على جميع الأحياء لذا يجب توفر جميع المعلومات العلمية حول خواص هذه المواد من الناحية الكيماوية و الفيزيائية و البيولوجية و الأمور الأخرى المتعلقة بها و خاصة درجة السميُة و طرق معالجتها و أية تأثيرات جانبية لها.





*مراحل التخلص من النفايات الخطرة:-*
1- توصيف النفايات المتولدة كماً ونوعاً وتسجيلها :-
إنشاء وتشغيل وحدات لمعالجة النفايات عند المصدر بشرط موافقة جهاز شئون البيئة على أسلوب المعالجة وعلى المواصفات الفنية لهذه الوحدات وبرامج تشغيلها.
وعند تعذر المعالجة أو التخلص من النفايات الخطرة عند مصدر تولدها، تلتزم الجهة التي يتولد بها هذه النفايات بجمعها ونقلها إلى أماكن التخلص المعدة لذلك والتي تحددها السلطات المحلية والجهات الإدارية والبيئية المختصة، ويسري على تداول هذه النفايات كافة الشروط والأحكام الخاصة بذلك والواردة في اللائحة.
2-مرحلة تجميع وتخزين النفايات الخطرة
تحديد أماكن معينة لتخزين النفايات الخطرة، تتوفر بها شروط الأمان التي تحول دون حدوث أية أضرار عامة أو لمن يتعرض لها من الناس.
تخزين النفايات الخطرة في حاويات خاصة مصنوعة من مادة صماء وخالية من الثقوب لا تتسرب منها السوائل ومزودة بغطاء محكمة وتناسب سعتها كمية النفايات الخطرة، أو حسب أصول تخزين تلك النفايات طبقاً لنوعيتها.
توضع علامة واضحة على حاويات تخزين النفايات الخطرة تعلم عما تحويه هذه الحاويات وتعرف بالأخطار التي تنجم عن التعامل معها بطريقة غير مباشرة.
. يوضع برنامج زمني لتجميع النفايات الخطرة بحيث لا تترك فترة طويلة في حاويات التخزين
يلزم مولد النفايات الخطرة بتوفير الحاويات ومراعاة غسلها بعد كل استعمال وعدم وضعها في الأماكن العامة.
3- مرحلة نقل النفايات الخطرة
يحظر نقل النفايات الخطرة بغير وسائل النقل التابعة للجهات المرخص لها بإدارة النفايات الخطرة ويجب أم تتوافر في هذه الوسائل الاشتراطات الآتية:-
أن تكون مركبات النقل مجهزة بكافة وسائل الأمان وفي حالة جيدة صالحة للعمل .
أن تكون سعة مركبات النقل وعدد دوراتها مناسبة لكميات النفايات الخطرة .
أن يتولى قيادة هذه المركبات نوعية مدربة من السائقين قادرة على حسن التصرف خاصة في حالة الطوارئ.
أن توضع على المركبات علامات واضحة تحدد مدى خطورة حمولتها والأسلوب الأمثل للتصرف في حالة الطوارئ
تحديد خطوط سير مركبات نقل النفايات الخطرة، وإخطار سلطات الدفاع المدني فوراً بأي تغير يطرأ عليها، بما يسمح لها بالتصرف السريع والسليم في حالة الطوارئ.
حظر مرور مركبات نقل النفايات الخطرة داخل التجمعات السكنية والعمرانية وفي منطقة وسط المدينة خلال ساعات النهار.
يجب إخطار الجهة المسئولة بعنوان ( المرآب ) الذي تأوي إليه مركبات نقل النفايات الخطرة ورقم وتاريخ الترخيص.
يجب مداومة غسل وتطهير مركبات نقل النفايات الخطرة بعد كل استخدام طبقاً للتعليمات التي تضعها وزارة الصحة بالتنسيق مع الجهة الإدارية المختصة.

4- للتصريح بعبور السفن الناقلة للنفايات الخطرة يلزم مراعاة الآتي
- ضرورة الإخطار المسبق وللجهة الإدارية المختصة عدم التصريح في حالة احتمال حدوث أي تلوث للبيئة.
- في حالة السماح يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة والمنصوص عليها في الاتفاقيات الدولية على أن يراعي وجود شهادة الضمان المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994.

5- مرحلة معالجة وتصريف النفايات الخطرة
تختار مواقع معالجة وتصريف النفايات الخطرة في منطقة تبعد عن التجمعات السكانية بمسافة لا تقل عن ثلاثة كيلو متر، ويجب أن تتوفر بها الإشتراطات والمعدات والمنشآت التالية:-
- تناسب مساحة الموقع وكمية النفايات الخطرة بما يحول دون تخزينها لفترات ممتدة
- يحاط الموقع بسور من الطوب بارتفاع لا يقل عن 2,5 متر
- يزود الموقع بأكثر من باب ذي سعة مناسبة تسمح بدخول مركبات نقل النفايات الخطرة بسهولة
- يزود الموقع بمصدر مائي مناسب ودورات مياه
- يزود الموقع بكافة مستلزمات الوقاية والأمان التي تنص عليها قوانين العمل والصحة المهنية وبخط تليفون
يزود الموقع بكافة المعدات الميكانيكية التي تسير حركة العمل به
- يزود الموقع بمخازن مجهزة لحفظ النفايات الخطرة بها لحين معالجتها وتصريفها، وتختلف هذه التجهيزات باختلاف نوعية النفايات الخطرة التي يستقبلها المرفق.
- يزود المرفق بمحرقة لترميد بعض أنواع النفايات الخطرة
- يزود المرفق بالمعدات والمنشآت اللازمة لفرز وتصنيف بعض النفايات الخطرة بغية إعادة استخدامها وتدويرها.
- يزود الموقع بحفرة للردم الصحي بسعة مناسبة لدفن مخلفات الحرق

* تجرى عملية معالجة النفايات الخطرة القابلة لإعادة الاستخدام والتدوير في الإطار التالي
- إعادة استخدام بعض النفايات الخطرة كوقود لتوليد الطاقة
- استرجاع المذيبات العضوية وإعادة استخدامها في عمليات الاستخلاص
- تدوير وإعادة استخدام بعض المواد العضوية من النفايات الخطرة
- إعادة واستخدام المعادن الحديدية وغير الحديدية ومركباتها
- تدوير وإعادة استخدام بعض المواد غير العضوية من النفايات الخطرة.
-استرجاع وتدوير الأحماض أو القواعد
-استرجاع المواد المستخدمة لخفض التلوث
-استرجاع بعض مكونات العوامل المساعدة
-استرجاع الزيوت المستعملة وإعادة استخدامها بعد تكريرها، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار العلاقة بين كل من العائد البيئي والعائد الاقتصادي.

*تجرى عمليات معالجة النفايات الخطرة غير القابلة لإعادة الاستخدام والتدوير في الإطار الآتي
- حقن النفايات الخطرة القابلة للضخ داخل الآبار والقباب الملحية والمستودعات الطبيعية في مناطق تبعد عن التجمعات السكنية والعمرانية.
- ردم النفايات الخطرة في حفر ردم خاصة مجهزة ومعزولة عن باقي مفردات النظام البيئي
- معالجة النفايات الخطرة إحيائياً باستخدام بعض أنواع الكائنات الحية الدقيقة لتحليلها-
- معالجة النفايات الخطرة فيزيائياً أو كيميائياً بالتبخير والتجفيف والتكليس والمعادلة والترسيب وما إلى ذلك
-الترميد في محارق خاصة مجهزة بما لا يسمح بانبعاث الغازات والأبخرة في البيئة المحيطة
-التخزين الدائم مثل وضع حاويات النفايات الخطرة داخل منجم

اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات التي تكفل الحد والإقلال من تولد النفايات الخطرة من خلال:
-تطوير التكنولوجيا النظيفة وتعميم استخدامها
-تطوير نظم مناسبة لإدارة النفايات الخطرة
-التوسع في إعادة استخدام وتدوير النفايات الخطرة بعد معالجتها كلما أمكن ذلك
وضع برنامج دوري لرصد مختلف مفردات النظم البيئية (الكائنات الحية والموجودات غير الحية) في مواقع مرافق معالجة وتصريف النفايات الخطرة وما يحيطها مع سحب الترخيص ووقف العمل بالمرافق عند ظهور أية مؤشرات للإضرار بالنظم البيئية المحيطة بالمرافق.
تكون الجهات المرخص لها بتداول وإدارة المواد والنفايات الخطرة مسئولة عن الأضرار التي تلحق بالغير من جراء عدم مراعاة أحكام هذه اللائحة.
ويختص جهاز شئون البيئة بمراجعة جداول النفايات الخطرة التي تخضع لأحكام القانون، بالتعاون مع الوزارات المعنية فيما يصدر عنها في هذا الشأن.
وفي النهاية يجب عدم التعامل مع أي مادة أو نفايات كيماوية مهما كانت قبل معرفة نوعيتها و اسمها و خواصها و مخاطرها , كما يجب عدم تواجد أي عبوة أو حاوية بدون ملصق يحتوي على جميع المعلومات الضرورية للمادة التي تحويها لأن جهل مخاطر و خواص النفايات يمكن أن يؤدي إلى حريق أو انفجار أو تسرب غازات أو أبخرة كيماوية سامة أو خليط من جميع هذه الأخطار.​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدا ننتظر الجديد .........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا ننتظر الجديد .........


مشكور على المرور يااخي يا طيب​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا عاى المعلومات وعاشت الايادي
تحياتي


----------



## الاخت الوفية (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ محمد على هذا الموضوع
تعتبر النفايات مشكلة العصر والتخلص منها ضروري للحفاظ على البيئة
اعتقد الموضوع ليس له اهمية في عراقنا المحتل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 يناير 2010)

المهندسه ليى قال:


> شكرا عاى المعلومات وعاشت الايادي
> تحياتي


 مشكوره اختي على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 يناير 2010)

الاخت الوفية قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخ محمد على هذا الموضوع
> تعتبر النفايات مشكلة العصر والتخلص منها ضروري للحفاظ على البيئة
> اعتقد الموضوع ليس له اهمية في عراقنا المحتل


_نعم اختي وللاسف ان المواطن والحكومه غير حريصين على البيئه _
_ومشكوره على المرور _​


----------



## jabbar_k74 (20 فبراير 2010)

*Handbook of Industrial and Hazardous Wastes Treatment
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.freebookspot.in/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=30936
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------

